# Looking for Synth to Compliment Omnisphere



## imagegod (Dec 6, 2018)

Have Omni...love Omni...

Looking for a complimentary synth...plucks are my go-to patch, but Atmospheres are nice.

I don't want to program...I just want to load up patches...thanks!


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 6, 2018)

Kinda like looking for BFF to complement Jennifer Garner ….. 

( but huge 3rd Pty content from Pluginguru, Luftrum, Unfinished, Hollo, Plughugger, et al ….. ) 
Provides terrific diversity for Omni 2.5 imho …...


----------



## imagegod (Dec 6, 2018)

Definitely don't get the joke...but if its funny, I'll take it. Thanks!


----------



## Jaap (Dec 6, 2018)

Zebra 2 and Omnisphere 2 is still a happy marriage 

It has a nice amount of banks available for it, it does all kinds of styles very well.
Another one to consider is VPS Avenger, amazing synth to have beside Omnisphere


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 6, 2018)

imagegod said:


> Definitely don't get the joke...but if its funny, I'll take it. Thanks!


 
_No offense intended. _ I'm obviously very impressed with Omni and JG .... ( 'What's in your wallet ??' )
My preference for the many 3rd PTY libs is also the ease of getting great and diverse results, without deep-diving into Omni (or any synth) innards …. _or having to learn another synth as well.._

Regards


----------



## Sample Fuel (Dec 7, 2018)

Shameless plug.....love Omnisphere but created a bunch of Synths to compliment it for my personal composing workflow.... www.samplefuel.com

Also German Keys just reviewed REVOLUTION-CRE8 (our reversing instrument) in the November issue out today.


----------



## Tiggerdyret (Dec 7, 2018)

Native Instruments Komplete bundle is a great bang for the buck and houses an almost infinite number of synths if you count the user libraries that comes with Reaktor.


----------



## R. Soul (Dec 7, 2018)

Another vore for VPS Avenger. Very under rated synth around here.


----------



## Quasar (Dec 7, 2018)

Jaap said:


> Zebra 2 and Omnisphere 2 is still a happy marriage
> 
> It has a nice amount of banks available for it, it does all kinds of styles very well.
> Another one to consider is VPS Avenger, amazing synth to have beside Omnisphere


I'm not a synthesis person. I bought Syntorial on sale and hope to learn.

But IMH(amateur)O, having both Omni 2.5 and Zebra 2, I can't imagine why one would need any more synths.


----------



## zvenx (Dec 7, 2018)

I always thought of avenger as Nexus pro.. that is for the dance crowd. Will take another look at it indeed. 
But indeed if I had only omnishpere and zebra2 (and of course kontakt and machine ) i could do most of what i do. 
Rsp


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Dec 7, 2018)

Avenger !


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 7, 2018)

zvenx said:


> I always thought of avenger as Nexus pro.. that is for the dance crowd. Will take another look at it indeed.
> But indeed if I had only omnishpere and zebra2 (and of course kontakt and machine ) i could do most of what i do.
> Rsp



True respect here for Omni and Zebra. Almost coin-toss, years back, when Omni was purchased. 
Today there remains much to explore and understand. Had I chosen Zebra, surely the same scenario would exist. 
NI_K11U, and other NI synths are impressive … Absynth5, Massive, Reaktor.
So many capable synths now, many tilting toward specific genre, etc. Over time … have acquired many; Omni2.5 is fav. 

_(early on, trusted source mentioned Avenger 'sound' versus Omni. Subjective comment, and perhaps has been enhanced over time. Can Avenger supporters comment ? … always open to revisit and adjust.)_


----------



## Bansaw (Dec 7, 2018)

VPS Avenger


----------



## S.M Hassani (Dec 7, 2018)

VPS Avenger is truly powerful and perfect for cinematic work. If you love amazing presets listen to this patch from the Cinematic 2 Expansion:



The entire video is worth watching if you're considering Avenger as a media composer. In my experience it's not difficult/discouraging to create Avenger patches like this yourself, if you know how to program synths. On most other synths it would range from a programming nightmare to a downright impossibility.

I also think SERUM is another one to consider alongside Omnisphere. It can push into sonic areas where the great Omni wouldn't. Best of all, you can multisample and integrate those exotic SERUM sounds inside Omni's powerful multi patch engine.

Good times!


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 7, 2018)

S.M Hassani said:


> VPS Avenger is truly powerful and perfect for cinematic work. If you love amazing presets listen to this patch from the Cinematic 2 Expansion: *********
> 
> I also think SERUM is another one to consider alongside Omnisphere. It can push into sonic areas where the great Omni wouldn't. Best of all, you can multisample and integrate those exotic SERUM sounds inside Omni's powerful multi patch engine.
> Good times!



My serious need for _synth tech help_ has kept me close to Pluginguru (John Lehmkehl) for years.
John has done Libs other than Omni … and _Serum_ is one for which he has had ongoing regard. 
Will likely add at some point. 

_Thanks for this Avenger: Cinematic 2 video !_ Will review and learn


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 7, 2018)

Any synth can compl*e*ment (not compl*i*ment!) any other.

Need more info. What kinds of sounds do you like?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 7, 2018)

I will add one generic opinion, though: all synths and no live instruments or samples makes Jack a dull boy.

Often, anyway.


----------



## DS_Joost (Dec 7, 2018)

I propose some synths that haven't been mentioned yet, but are definitely worth to take a look at:

UVI Falcon: what a beast! It complements Omnisphere perfectly in that it shines where Omnisphere shows it's weak spots (ahum... Granular). Takes a while to learn. Is a bitch to program in the beginning, and almost too overwhelming. Don't expect to get to the bottom of this one within a year! Very rewarding, perhaps the deepest synth I've ever seen. Plus, you get heaps of effects (80+!) and an extraordinary sample engine all in one. Simply one of the best VSTI's around.

Europa by Reason: lots in common with Serum. Both have their strengths. It can do the cinematic thing truly well. Perhaps a little overpriced, but damn me if that grit it has isn't heavenly. Insane detuning options as well. Sounds very modern, which is a good thing. And that bass!!!! Easy to program and learn. Almost instant gratification and yet very deep as well. Everything on the same GUI page is a godsend. More developers should look at Propellerheads's design principles. They are masters at making sound design truly fun.

Novation Peak: a hardware synth you say? Well, yes, for two good reasons: no. 1 is integration with Omnisphere, which goes a long way to making Omni much more fun to program (let's be honest, Omni's a great synth but the pages within pages of options really turn me off for synth programming). This remedies that almost completely. Second: it's a hardware synth! Do NOT underestimate the power of inspiration you get when just being able to tweak knobs. It is a different mode of sound design, takes you into a different mindset, and a good one. For me, it makes me think more creative. Gets me in the zone. That, and the Peak is truly unbeatable when it comes to the trifecta of sound-features-price.

I hereby conclude my .02


----------



## Arbee (Dec 7, 2018)

imagegod said:


> Have Omni...love Omni...
> 
> Looking for a complimentary synth...plucks are my go-to patch, but Atmospheres are nice.
> 
> I don't want to program...I just want to load up patches...thanks!


Serum (and this https://www.aiynzahev-sounds.com/products/halcyon-for-serum) is a great compliment and contrast to Omni in my experience (I have no affiliation, just a fan).


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 7, 2018)

S.M Hassani said:


> VPS Avenger is truly powerful and perfect for cinematic work. If you love amazing presets listen to this patch from the Cinematic 2 Expansion:
> 
> The entire video is worth watching if you're considering Avenger as a media composer. In my experience it's not difficult/discouraging to create Avenger patches like this yourself, if you know how to program synths. On most other synths it would range from a programming nightmare to a downright impossibility.


If you do not like to learn how to program a synth, then it makes no sense to buy one. This VPS Avenger does not convince me at all, soundwise.

What I suggest is the U-He Hive, a very underrated synth.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 7, 2018)

Also, while I like synths a lot, what can't Omnisphere do?


----------



## Quasar (Dec 7, 2018)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Also, while I like synths a lot, what can't Omnisphere do?


As you already know, it can't model most organic, traditional instruments terribly well. But in terms of fashioning sounds that our ears expect to be the result of electronic or synthetic generation, I doubt there is much of anything Omnisphere can't do.

My guess is that most who use it (most certainly including me) are much more limited by our knowledge and sonic manipulation skills than we are by any inherent limitations of the software. Omnisphere is singularly amazing.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Dec 7, 2018)

I have Omnisphere, Zebra 2/HZ and HALion, pretty much set for life...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 7, 2018)

Quasar said:


> As you already know, it can't model most organic, traditional instruments terribly well



Right, but I assume that since the question is about synths...

In any case, I'm asking the question to get at what kinds of sounds we're looking for. Many synths create unique sounds, but Omnisphere can make noises in pretty much every general category I can think of.

Often the answer isn't to run out and buy another one - although sometimes it is.


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 7, 2018)

imagegod said:


> Looking for a complimentary synth...plucks are my go-to patch, but Atmospheres are nice.


I guess for "atmosphere" sounds you'll be fine with some soundsets for Omnisphere.
If it's for sounds that Omni can't deliver in that quality, you could have a look at u-He's Bazille or Repro 5/1.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 7, 2018)

Omni has such a unique, and challenging GUI, so very different from any classic hardware synth _ now revered by many. There seems to be some difficulty with this, and desire to see something more analog in nature. Omni surely does not lack 'sound' or customizable qualities; in fact these are strengths.

_Not sure what OP feels is lacking, but no doubt it is real and important !_
Repeating my posts elsewhere, but Pluginguru site, and his YouTube vids, do an incredible job of exploring /teaching Ominisphere's amazing capabilities.

Maybe an alternative is choosing a fav 'hardware' synth _ now fully supported by Omni 2.5 _ and truly enjoy synth life as it was intended, early-on.
I know this has become a very attractive possibility here ... soon.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 8, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Omni has such a unique, and challenging GUI, so very different from any classic hardware synth



To me its interface is one of its strengths. You can come back to it after not using it for months, and it's still easy to understand.

I think "classic hardware synths" means analog synths. Most digital ones have always been harder to program, because of the limited screen sizes - which is why God created the editor/patch librarian in the '80s.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 8, 2018)

Oh … I agree …. and trust my post did not infer otherwise. Surely not many more steeped in hardware synth product evolution than Eric Persing.
Interesting that most other soft-synth gui resemble hardware and Omnisphere's does not …..
_Yet we've come full-circle with V2.5 inviting many cool hardware synths to 'connect and control' Omni._

This may be the strongest incentive so far, to cause purchase of one of 'recommended' devices.  …….. but _which one_ ????


----------



## imagegod (Dec 8, 2018)

Thanks all:

Does Zebra 2 come with a library of presets? If so, do you have a link to said library?

Grazi!


----------



## AfterInfinity (Dec 9, 2018)

Serum is an absolute dream. Best interface in the game imo. Does everything Omnisphere does except have good presets lol.


----------



## Saxer (Dec 9, 2018)

imagegod said:


> Thanks all:
> 
> Does Zebra 2 come with a library of presets? If so, do you have a link to said library?
> 
> Grazi!


Zebra comes with 500+ presets but there are tons of free and commercial sound banks out there... just google for it
https://u-he.com/PatchLib/zebra.html
https://rekkerd.org/patches/plug-in/zebra/
https://modulatethis.com/tag/free-zebra-2-patches/


----------



## imagegod (Dec 9, 2018)

_"Zebra comes with 500+ presets but there are tons of free and commercial sound banks out there... just google for it."_
Cool!

How does Zebra compare to Omnisphere in CPU usage (all things being equal...I understand I'm comparing a synth apple with a synth orange).

Many thanks!


----------



## Saxer (Dec 9, 2018)

Depends on the complexity of the patches. Zebra2 is kind of a modular synth... but generally I'd say that most patches are much lighter on CPU than Omnisphere. Definitely not a CPU hog.


----------



## imagegod (Dec 10, 2018)

Cool!

You've all been great...very much appreciated.

Many thanks!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 11, 2018)

Here's a real complimentary synth:

Arturia Analog Lab Lite is free for a signup https://pedals.thedelimagazine.com/free-analog-lab-lite-synth-plugin-from-arturia/?fbclid=IwAR05OvFzxh11XI6Nd38EbEoAqKT5ZWpoiUjjujQmain6yNhGeZ_m1Wkn1PM (HERE)
550 of the presets from the V Collection.


----------

